# Sun River, Oregon - where are the TS for sale?



## nonrevking (May 6, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find Sun River, OR timeshares for sale?  I haven't found any luck here or redweek, etc.  We have stayed in SR many times and absolutely love it but, we can't seem to find anyone selling their TS?

Nor could I find any good forum discussions about SR Timeshares?


----------



## easyrider (May 10, 2011)

Vacation International has "The Pines".

http://vacationinternationale.com/resorts/Sunriver.html

Eagle Crest is in Redmond. Redmond isn't to far from Sunriver.
http://www.eagle-crest.com/

I have an Eagle Crest 2 bed TS. Would you like it ?


----------



## nodge (May 11, 2011)

"The Pines" is the only true timeshare in Sunriver Resort that I'm aware of, and it is a points-based system through Vactional Internationale as noted by easyrider above. 

Most of the "shared equity" properties in Sunriver are sold as multi-week percentage/fractional ownerships.  The biggest "fractional" ownership properties on resort in Sunriver that I'm aware of are "The Ridge," "Kitty Hawk," and "Stoneridge," most of which allow owners to trade unused weeks through RCI.

These properties tend to sell through conventional multiple listing services for the area.  Here is a link to one of them.

"The Ridge" is located right next to the area where the brand spanking new indoor/outdoor aquatic center is being built.  One would think that this would make that resort even more desirable in the future.

Beware, in addition to regular maint fees, etc., as a "shared equity" owner in the Sunriver Resort community, you should also check to see if you have to pay the Sunriver Owner's Association special assessment for the new aquatic center (about $4500 per property) and the monthly Sunriver Homeowner's Association Dues (about $100/month).

As a general rule and Sunriver is certainly no exception, resort communities are run by boards filled with grumpy old farts that live there year round. They tend to make rules that favor full-time residents and stick it to owners of vacation properties "who come here, make a lot of noise and mess, and then just leave us here to clean everything up." I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if they made it so that "every owner," even someone that only owns 10% of a 2 bedroom "shared equity" vacation condo, pays the full "per property" assessment for the new aquatic center. So really dig into this issue if you decide to go the "shared equity" route in Sunriver.   

FWIW, the Sunriver Homeowner's board decided last year to limit access to the boat launch on the Deschutes river to owners and guests only.  Well lets just say that that rule change was not particularly favored by the locals AND it wasn't particularly enforceable either, so now it's still just as hard to find a place to park near the boat launch in the summer AND it's now also just a little bit harder to find a good local repairman without a hostile attitude toward homeowners when on resort.

Good Luck!
-nodge


----------

